
IBM will no longer offer, develop, or research facial recognition technology - bradstreet
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/8/21284683/ibm-no-longer-general-purpose-facial-recognition-analysis-software
======
kalium-xyz
TL;DR: IBM cuts off unpopular cloud service and does virtue signaling.

